# Vacation Village in the Birkshires, Hancock, MA, Aug 2-9, 1Bedroom



## Travelclam (Jun 18, 2014)

Great peak summer week in the Birkshires mountains of Mass; less than 2 hrs away from Boston.  The Berkshires is wonderful summer vacation spot with so many scenic, arts and cultural attractions.  Vacation Village in the Berkshires is a fantastic family resort with loads of amenities.  During the high summer season, the resort also has daily activities for the whole family.

http://www.vacationvillageresorts.com/VVR/vacation_village_berkshires/

There is Tanglewood, the summer home of the Boston Symphony Orchestra features performances by world-renowned conductors, soloists and musicians.  There’s the Normal Rockwell Museum, the Shaker Village, MASS MoCA, the largest center for contemporary visual and performing arts, Jacob’s Pillow, the oldest dance festival in the USA, Edith Wharton's self-designed estate The Mount, the Berkshires is a hub for culture and arts.

If nature is what you are looking for, Mount Grey Lock, Monument Mountain, Ashuwillticook Rail Trail, the list is endless.  

For the adventurous type, you can also walk across the street from the resort to Jiminy Peak Mountain Adventure Park for loads of fun and challenges:  http://www.jiminypeak.com/

The animal lovers and families with little ones, there is Ioka Valley Farm just down the street from the resort, where you can spend hours at Uncle Don’s Barnyard:  http://www.iokavalleyfarm.com/

Suite “A” is what I have for rent, week of August 2nd – 9th, for $400, Sat-Sat. Maximum occupancy is 4 people.


----------



## hellodolly (Jun 21, 2014)

is this week still available?


----------



## Travelclam (Jun 21, 2014)

yes it is.  i will send you a private email or you can send me one as well.


----------



## Travelclam (Jun 24, 2014)

Bump.  Last day on post before depositing this week.  
Fantastic deal at $400 for the whole week.


----------



## hellodolly (Jul 12, 2014)

update: is week available still or did you deposit week


----------

